# What are these creatures?



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

These were photographed in the Canal du Midi at Trebes.

anyone know their correct name?


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

errrr................rats ?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think you may find they are MUSKRATS, a.k.a. MUSQUASH and SWAMP BEAVER (_Ondatra zibethicus_).

There are two introduced species of rodent now widespread in France - the Coypu and the Muskrat - I am fairly sure this is a Muskrat - it is not a Coypu.

Try this link for more information;

http://tinyurl.com/opbjrp

Hope this helps - they are very widespread throughout France and I am sure we worked out their name several years ago when we were on the Canal du Midi and also came across them at Trebes!

Dave


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

ThursdaysChild said:


> errrr................rats ?


They are definitely not rats 8)

We asked and were told something like "rigonda" but I can't find them by that name. Maybe its something similar?

The muskrats sounds that this could be what we are looking for 

Edit: its muskrat, what else would have orange teeth?  :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We were told about these animals recently when we were looking at a potential house to buy - they have a variety of names depending on where you are, in the Dordogne they are called by a derivative of (rat) musque which comes out as one word - they choose to ignore the "rat" part!

They were described accurately by the estate agent and she described how they climb and consume stored fruit and vegetables - hence they hang tables on long cords from the roof of their barns and put the produce on those - the animals cannot cope with the long descent and tend to fall off! The mental images were brilliant!

Dave


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

They are called Coypu. They are vegetarians but the problem with them is that they create havoc with the banks of the rivers and lakes. Some time ago in Norfolk they had a mass cull but I believe they are now coming back.

Over here, when the French catch them they make Pate from them, We have never tried it but it is supposed be delicious.

We have them at the lake at the Chateau at the back of our house. They are the size of a small dog with very large heads.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a link for Coypu; much larger than Muskrat - up to 0.5m long;

http://www.lost-in-france.com/wildlife-in-france/195-coypu

French for coypu; _Ragondin_ which would fit with what you were told "rigonda"

Thanks randonneur - always interesting to know.

Dave


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hmm 2 animals with orange teeth 8) 

Ragondin would seem to put this one to bed unless someone knows differently


----------

